# Thanks



## bmj (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you to all who shared some information on where to hunt. We tried a couple of the spots plus one that I took a nice buck out of last year. The boys saw one small two point, no shot. We put in a lot of miles. They were a bit frustrated but I think they are excited enough to hunt some more.

On a related note, this was a very disappointing hunt. All in all I personally hunted or took the boys to a half dozen different areas and I didn't see much at all. I saw a few doe but very little sign of deer. I saw bull after bull, including a very nice 6 on the north slope of the uintas, but I got tired of seeing elk. This was the worst deer season I have seen in quite awhile. But I'm glad to see others were getting into them. Will probably take the muzzleloader out on the general hunt.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Next year, if you want to see some nice bucks, hunt for elk!
This was a funny year for the ML hunt.
My sons saw more deer than in past years, but they were almost all does and most of them had twins with them.
This shows promise for the future. The dear are showing a comeback in Northers Utah, but it is a very slow comeback.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Next year, if you want to see some nice bucks, hunt for elk!


Aint it funny how the critters always seem to know what tag we have. THe biggest bucks are always seen on the elk hunts and the biggest elk (or spike) are seen on the deer hunt :? . I'm starting to believe that the DWR have placed a warning scent or something on the tags to inform the animals when danger is near 8) . What a conspiracy theory hah :wink: .


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

bmj, I gave you a personal invite to call me and I was all willing to share my spots for seeing herds of two points. You could have even joined us on Wed., like noted before in my PM. We saw many 2 and 3 points right off the road on Wed. All you had to do was call, thats all. But then again, about 90% of all the poeple that come on these forums and bitch about not seeing anything, never take my advice or follow up on leeds. :roll: Good luck next time.


----------



## bmj (Sep 22, 2007)

Ridgetops, not sure why you felt it necessary to take a shot at me like that. I received several tips on where to find bucks. As I said in my first post, we visited a couple of those spots. I had no way of knowing that your tip would have been best. The other individuals were similarly confident in their tips. I didn't come on here to complain and then not follow up. I really wanted to get my boys into some bucks (I have a southern tag and they have northern tags so I was split between finding bucks in two different areas of the state.) I don't understand the need come on here and say I told you so. But again thanks for the offer to share information.


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

bmj, thats cool. At least you didn't take a shot at the DWR and blame them for your being unable to see deer/bucks. I'm willing to help out anytime. Really, I just felt bad about seeing all those smaller bucks right off the road and there was nobody around and I mean nobody. Anyway, sorry if I came off a little rude. It happens sometimes.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

ridgetops,

Just checking to see if your offer for help could be extended to me for the rifle. I'm dedicated and this is only my first year in the program. No I don't need a big deer or anything with size, Me my wife and three girls would just love some jerky and breakfast sausage from the deer. I am 30 years old and have only killed two deer in my life, one with a rifle and the other with a muzzle 15 years ago. I had an extended absence from hunting while serving in the military for several years and then it took a few years to get back into hunting after I got out. For the last 3 years I have taken a week off of work for the muzzle and hunted the crap out of dirt road 32 west of the mirror lake highway on the North Slope W Res area. I have hiked took the 4 wheelers out and just done everything possible to try to get a deer. I am not at the point in my life where I want the big boys, I just want some meat. I have been confident in my ability to get myself a deer LOL, however, I don't think I will hunt deer up there for a 4th year, however, for this year I still have my rifle tag for Northern and would love a little help on what I could do to get a some meat. 

If your interested, my family keeps a 24 foot pontoon boat up at strawberry year round and in the spring, summer, and fall it's in the water on the Moon Dock or party dock :lol:. If you or anyone else is into fishing and could get me into some bucks for the rifle, I would be willing to foot the bill for a day on the berry in my pontoon this next fishing season. I have never been one to ask for help, now I know why because it puts a dent in the pride a little bit, but I'm at a loss for what to do on the rifle. If this is out of line just let me know and I'll figure something out, if all else fails I still have two years after this to get some meat in any region I want. 

The fishing offer goes out to whoever wants to help me fill my freezer with Jerky and sausage.

Matt


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

UintaMan, nothing wrong with asking for help. I do it all the time. I will PM you in the next couple of days with my phone # and we can talk.


----------

